# Does the matchup even matter?



## Timmons (May 25, 2005)

Well...it's about that time where San Antonio has begun positioning themselves for another title run...

Who do y'all want to see in Round 1?

Utah
Phoenix
Dallas
Golden State or
Denver

If Denver somehow sneaks into the playoffs and winds up having to play San Antonio again...I'm not quite sure what I'll do (Nuggs fan). I may not be able to watch any of the games...or I may watch and if the Nuggets lose I may have to turn off the NBA until Timmy Duncan retires.
Not sure I can handle another Spurs / Nuggets series...for obvious reasons...

Thoughts?


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

The Spurs would be better off with the Suns, Warriors, or Nuggets than Jazz or Mavs.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Pimped Out said:


> The Spurs would be better off with the Suns, Warriors, or Nuggets than Jazz or Mavs.


Agreed, but I don't think it really even matters as they'll probably beat any of those five teams with relative ease.


----------



## Timmons (May 25, 2005)

Does anything about facing the Nuggets once again put any sort of doubt into Spurs fans?

How close could that series be? (Being a Nuggets fan I can envision ways the Nuggs can win it, but it hasn't been even close to a reality yet.)


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

Spurs is a complete team. I don't think any matchup is a problem for them. This team is built to win in anyway. They have all the weapons to juggle not to mention that Greg Popovich is an elite coach.


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

I would rather player Golden State, Phoenix, or Houston. I really don't want to play Denver, Utah, or Dallas. Those teams really match-up well against us.


----------



## TiMVP2 (Jun 19, 2003)

In order of who I'd like us to play most
1. Warriors
2. Rockets or Nuggets
3. Jazz
4. Hornets
5. Suns
6. Suns
7. Mavs


----------



## darth-horax (Nov 21, 2005)

If the Nuggs win tongiht, they will go 3-1 against you this season.

Granted, it's not the playoffs, but if they can pull it out, I think they have a legitimate shot at getting past you guys.


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

darth-horax said:


> If the Nuggs win tongiht, they will go 3-1 against you this season.
> 
> Granted, it's not the playoffs, but if they can pull it out, I think they have a legitimate shot at getting past you guys.


Yes they do. IMO, the only team I could actually guarantee us beating in the playoffs is Golden State. Sure, they managed to upset Dallas last year, but there team just isn't built to handle the Spurs.


----------



## darth-horax (Nov 21, 2005)

You guys played well last night, but you can't tell me that the Nuggets DIDN'T get hometowned BIG TIME by the refs. It was ridiculous.


----------



## ray_allen_20 (Dec 26, 2007)

Doesn't Golden State have a season sweep of the spurs? Not to mention the Warriors have a proven knack for upsets.


----------



## TheTruth34 (Jul 22, 2006)

Now that Yao's gone i say the only threats to the Spurs are the Nuggets and Mavs. Phoenix can never match San Antonio and never will.

Phoenix can kill the nuggets and beat the Mavs, but for some reason both of those teams can slow the spurs down and give them a scare.

However, given the past curse.(odd years only)

I say the spurs go down in the second round to whoever they play.


----------



## darth-horax (Nov 21, 2005)

PHX hasn't dominated the Nuggs this year.
They beat us once, but we got them once, too.


----------



## Timmons (May 25, 2005)

Once again...we sort of see Denver has trouble in close games vs. the Spurs and they have trouble in S.A. (who doesn't?). 

The Spurs really can get at you with just about anyone on the roster. Kurt Thomas hit the game winner essentially. 

Though Denver's bench weapons are probably best this season that in the past...I still think based off experience S.A. can take Denver out. Not too sure how likely this match-up is now anyway...Denver needs Utah, G.S., Phoenix and Dallas to lose some big games as fast!


----------



## TiMVP2 (Jun 19, 2003)

ray_allen_20 said:


> Doesn't Golden State have a season sweep of the spurs? Not to mention the Warriors have a proven knack for upsets.


Twice, and one of them Duncan and Parker were injured,


----------



## All Net (Nov 28, 2007)

I think the warriors are a bad match up for any team, their backcourt is insane.


----------

